# Singer 160th Anniversary Edition



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

DD just ordered one. I think it's a beautiful machine. I have a 100th Anniversary Edition of the Featherweight, which will also be hers someday.










It pleases me because she's never shown much interest in sewing before. Now she wants to go shopping for patterns. :banana:


----------



## Ruby (May 10, 2002)

The dealer that I took my Janome to has one like that in his show room. Love it, just hope it's gonna be a good one and not like the typical cheapie plastic Singer they have out now.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Ruby said:


> The dealer that I took my Janome to has one like that in his show room. Love it, just hope it's gonna be a good one and not like the typical cheapie plastic Singer they have out now.


For the price they're selling for, they'd _better_ be good.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

What a clever idea.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Out of curiosity, has anyone ever seen an ad for an old Singer treadle? We have the sales brochure that came with my 1917 treadle. She was $125!
That would be a _$2500_ in today's money.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Nice looking machine.Don't know where your DD ordered hers but Joann's is offering it for $339 and HSN has it for $329, a considerable savings over the SRP.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I don't mean to burst your bubble, but they are nothing but a regular old plastic internals singer with a black plastic body.

And they are seriously huge. Much bigger than a real Singer 66 or 15.

Hope she likes it.

Joe


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

So it's just a $150 plastic wonder with a $200 paint job... Trying to cash in on the popularity of the vintage machines.

I had hopes that someone, somewhere had tried to put quality back in the Singer name.


----------



## CarrieAnne (Sep 4, 2009)

They are really cute machines! I work at a JoAnns and we cant keep them in stock!


----------

